# Tranny swap



## Marcus (Mar 28, 2004)

Does anyone know if it would be possible to swap out my auto. transmission in my 89 Hardbody with one from a 90' 240SX? Since they are both rwd. and the engine is mounted longitudinally mounted I thought it might work. The transmission has recently been rebuilt and the price is good.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the 89 HB has the Z24 in it and the 240SX has a KA24E, I dont believe the bell housings
are the same, or the lenght of the trans... anyone care to confirm ???


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Not if you've got a V6. The V6 and the 4-cyl transmissions are different.


----------



## stinky (Apr 30, 2004)

The wrecking yard told me the other day that the 4 cylinders used the same trans upto, I THINK, he said '96. 

But, he did not know if they were the same bolt pattern...do the bellhousings come off? A good wrecking yard can look it up in a cross-over manual and tell you if they are the same.


----------

